# Centipedes and mesh tops



## Gel (Dec 13, 2013)

I know this has been discussed before but I wanted to inquire if anybody has had any new experiences. 

Zilla has awesome reptile tanks called Critter Cages. They have top sliding lids that can accomodate locks and have mechanisms to prevent the lid from being slid open. Their website has more information on them.

The lids do have have what is described as escape-resistant mesh.  It seems to be made of steel mesh or some similar material.

Has anybody ever encountered a centipede that was able to chew through this type of mesh? It seems highly unlikely. 

Thanks,


----------



## SamuraiSid (Dec 13, 2013)

Not a chance. Ive got a 40g and wouldnt trust it a bit. It will likely stand up to an anole or beardie but not the tenacity and relentlessness of a centipede.


----------



## Gel (Dec 13, 2013)

I just realized that some of the official advertisements show a mouse or rat as being a possible tenant of a Zilla Critter Cage. 

They are rodents with very powerful shearing teeth that are known for their persistance, intelligence and ability to chew through seemingly impregnable materials. 

If the mesh lids can withstand them I highly doubt a centipede would pose an issue.


----------



## ReclusiveDemon (Dec 13, 2013)

Gel said:


> I just realized that some of the official advertisements show a mouse or rat as being a possible tenant of a Zilla Critter Cage.
> 
> They are rodents with very powerful shearing teeth that are known for their persistance, intelligence and ability to chew through seemingly impregnable materials.
> 
> If the mesh lids can withstand them I highly doubt a centipede would pose an issue.


If that's true, than that is quite irresponsible of the company to display such things, because those rodents could absolutely chew through that mesh.


----------



## Gel (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for everybody's posts.

I'm pretty sure it is a steel mesh top.

I know it will difficult to do so with personal experiences and anecdotes but I'm seeking the closest thing to "hard evidence" that any animal can chew through steel mesh.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 14, 2013)

Centipedes have terribly unimpressive mouthparts and couldn't chew through much of anything, HOWEVER, they are escape artists and can find and squeeze through gaps in a cage you would not realize are there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 14, 2013)

The sliding top is what I use for pedes I put in terrs, no problems, other than "user error".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gel (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you for the responses.

I have been using these cages for a few weeks now and no issues so far.


----------



## herpguy (Jan 14, 2014)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> Centipedes have terribly unimpressive mouthparts and couldn't chew through much of anything, HOWEVER, they are escape artists and can find and squeeze through gaps in a cage you would not realize are there.


Ditto this.  I once had an adult subspinipes get out of its enclosure and I found it reared up and battling my dog.  Luckily my dog was nimble.  Now I never keep centipedes it anything that has any remote gap.  I really could never figure out how that thug got out.


----------



## Mike41793 (Jan 14, 2014)

I've heard of rats chewing thru rebar, steel mesh probably wouldn't be a big deal if they wanted out lol. 

I'm not sure about pedes chewing capabilities 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 15, 2014)

i myself have never had a pede  but i have had these cages sitting around. i still keep my roach nymphs in a 20l one [one latch is broke so cant use for animals] but these i would honestly not trust with a pede knowing the little i do. iv had rats chew threw thicker mesh.. iv had a pregnant female rat chew a 10g mesh lid off and excape and those are typically built better then the zilla cages imho...  iv also seen a 3ft boa push through the mesh..  and behind those clamps it makes a small gap if the pede is big enough you might get away with it but i wouldnt trust the screen. if you do get one of these cages be sure the screen feels thick. i also bought a knock off one a 40g. and after i bought it i realized it had a plastic mesh with a metalic coating over it [yes felt like metal but was plastic under it]

 just my opinions but iv dont have pedes gl on keeping them houdinis in the cage


----------



## thebugfreak (Jan 29, 2014)

Ive kept quite a few pedes with mesh ventilation with no prob whatsoever. I currently have my 7" heros in an acrylic cage with circular mesh for air ventilation and no sign of wear and tear or any holes of that matter.


----------



## pouchedrat (Jan 29, 2014)

I had one of those 40 gallon breeders for my bearded dragon.  The cat sat on top of the mesh day after day until it gave away and collapsed under his weight.  He's a standard cat, too.   My pet rats could definitely chew through that mesh if they got it in their heads to, as well.  They chew through 1/4" hardware cloth with ease when they want to escape (I have it around my ferret nation to keep the smaller rat girls in, but it doesn't work that well).  And that's one heck of a lot thicker than the mesh on those zilla cages.  

I wouldn't put a centipede in one........ omg, unless they've upgraded that mesh since I last bought a zilla tank, it's flimsy at best.   and all I can imagine is my cat sitting on that tank and him falling into a giant centipede's habitat, like he did with my bearded dragon.   Except the outcome would be more screaming and less laughing.


----------



## pouchedrat (Jan 29, 2014)

Gel said:


> Thanks for everybody's posts.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it is a steel mesh top.
> 
> I know it will difficult to do so with personal experiences and anecdotes but I'm seeking the closest thing to "hard evidence" that any animal can chew through steel mesh.


This isn't the mesh from a zilla cage, but this is the 1/4" galvanized hardware mesh I wrap around my ferret nation cage to keep my smaller rats in.   This is what extremely industrious little rat girls can do when they set their mind to it.  Yes, cage needed cleaning in the pic, I had to replace the cloth anyway.    Also,  when it's in one spot and didn't pay attention to it soon enough, lol.  The cage is huge, in my defense...  it's a couple ferret nations 142 built together to form a larger cage.


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Jan 29, 2014)

Centipedes don't have chewing mouthparts and as such couldn't possibly shew thru that.

Even a beaver won't chew a steel mesh


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 29, 2014)

i must agree that a pede wouldnt be able to chew through hardwear cloth. tho its typically 16 or 18 guage so rats can easily chew it. but for the mesh i think its possible. iv seen lizards pull it and break it because the screen mesh its super thin and tiny. drop your feeding tongs on some of them just right and you got a hole from a inch away trust me its happened XD.  but i must disagree on beavers wont chew mesh.. tho they dont encounter it iv had crickets chew through the same mesh it took a long time [i thought they was licking water from when i always set my water bottle] they may not have ate it just gnawed at it till it broke but it happened..


----------



## Gel (Jan 29, 2014)

What I've learned from our resident arachnoboards centipede experts is that centipedes don't have mouth parts capable of doing much more then breaking down food. 

The most I've seen my biggest pede (9.5 inch) do is stick his forcipule into the mesh and microscopically skew one of the criss-crossing metal mesh strands. In other words, he really didn't do anything.

This is my personal experience using the Zilla Critter Cages. 

So far, I have had no issues with their mesh tops.

Just wanted to provide an update. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Gel (Jul 20, 2014)

Update: I have noticed minute fractures in the steel mesh top. There is a possibility that there could have been imperfections when the enclosure was purchased but I have observed my big boy/girl climbing the top. I have also observed it sinking it's forcipules into the enclosure silicone and trying to "pull" at it. 

As mentioned previously by one of the contributing posts,  centipede mouth parts do not seem to have the capability to sheer harder materials but I wouldn't be surprised if forcipules (not a mouth part) combined with a centipedes strength could tear the screen via a pulling motion.

From what I've gathered I would be VERY CAUTIOUS AND HESITANT using enclosures with steel mesh tops and siliconed joints that are not "after market" reinforced.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jul 20, 2014)

Tongue Flicker said:


> Even a beaver won't chew a steel mesh


Well, I don't know about that. One time I had a beaver and it chewed through a...


----------



## hsuansterz (Jul 20, 2014)

If they are like the Exo Terra terrariums with the wire mesh on the top, I would just make sure the centipede isn't able to reach or climb to the top.  If there's Styrofoam background take that out and any other decorations that may give it grip to reach the top.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jul 20, 2014)

I have my centipede in a 40 gallon tall, substrate is maybe 4 inches with tons of stuff for it to hide under. It burrows and explores. It has a good life haha. I have a wire top, and if got to the top, it could very EASILY get out. The trick is make it unable to get that high.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## June Jupiter (Jul 21, 2014)

^ Precisely don't give it the leverage to escape. As far as mesh top I have 2 Scolopendra Suspinines and none of them have escape or noticeable chewed through anything it's a big MYTH.


----------



## Gel (Jul 21, 2014)

In my last post I describe the use of the forcipules with a pulling action that could tear the screen. Depending on how much scilicone there is in the corner, there is still a chance a pede could climb said corner.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 26, 2014)

Ive learned that Scolopendra polymorpha can escape from a tightly sealed Poly-Pro container O_O


  Now ive got a live centipede loose in the house, and this one bit me a few times X(


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Jul 28, 2014)

I have used such enclosures in the past to house centipedes and have had no issues with escapes. That said, I had one dehaani in particular that would cling to the mesh for hours and attempt to chew through it. It never made it through, though the scratches on the inside plastic were pretty ominous.


----------

